# Why is my hair dry and frizzy, poofy, ugly? (Frustration! Please read)



## Beginner

Hi,

So before you say not to blow dry or apply heat, deep condition, and hair mask, I DO do all of these. Everytime I wash my hair, when my hair is dry it comes out all frizzy and ugly even if I just did a hair mask prior. I have to wait a day for it to be somewhat less frizzy. I do not wash my hair everyday. My mom comments and says go comb your hair (when dry, which I do) and people make fun of my hair all the time. I deep condition at least twice a week, I hair mask with egg + olive oil or coconut oil at least twice a week to (30-1 hour each). I have tried products, but not serum after shower yet (which I try next) but nothing seems to work. Weird thing about me is, if I blow dry my hair it comes out less frizzy. I still do not blow my hair anymore or straighten it anymore (only if emergency). I get so frustrated, especially if I just do a hair mask or something and someone comments why is your hair so dry and frizzy?

Is there any way to solve this problem? I'm only 19.

Thanks.


----------



## zadidoll

Is your hair fine, course, curly, straight? Most likely you have frizz because you have damage and no amount of products will help get rid of it. Time for a hair TRIM. An inch or so off the end by a stylist should take care of the frizz.


----------



## Dragonfly

first  - why would you put egg in your hair?

second - have you hear about co-washing? Read up on it and give it a try for a couple of months,

Typically, your hair will be healthier, less dry and should help the frizz.

Check the search forum at the top of the page - should find lots of threads.


----------



## Beginner

^Egg helps with protein, moisture ,etc.

And I just got a trim a week ago : (. Its been like this as long as I could remember. My hairs straight, but a bit wavy too. Also, I have thick hair, which is odd for my ethnicity (chinese). When I go get a hair cut they always comment on how much hair I have haha.


----------



## Fairest of all

> Originally Posted by *Beginner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^Egg helps with protein, moisture ,etc.
> 
> And I just got a trim a week ago : (. Its been like this as long as I could remember. My hairs straight, but a bit wavy too. Also, I have thick hair, which is odd for my ethnicity (chinese). When I go get a hair cut they always comment on how much hair I have haha.



I've done egg and avocado masks before and they are awesome!

Have you tried John Freida frizz eaze? I've heard it works pretty well. If your hair is that difficult have you every thought of trying a formaldehyde free brazilian keratin treatment? I know some girls with BIG hair and its worked wonder on them.

Edit: I searched and found an old forum post on the keratin treatments!!!

http://makeuptalk.com/t/117467/my-braziliena-hair-did-keratin-treatment

A few before and after pictures I found online


----------



## Beginner

Thanks! But aren't kertain treatments expensive? I tried the CHI kertain spray for at least one month and half, but I couldnt tell a difference. And next product I was planning to buy was the frizz ease serum from John ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Avocada vs olive oil which one would be better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Mixed with egg.


----------



## Fairest of all

> Originally Posted by *Beginner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! But aren't kertain treatments expensive? I tried the CHI kertain spray for at least one month and half, but I couldnt tell a difference. And next product I was planning to buy was the frizz ease serum from John ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
> 
> Avocada vs olive oil which one would be better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Mixed with egg.



At the salons In my area they run about $150, but last about 4 months so that breaks down to about $50 a month. Not bad if you think about it that way, plus a lot of salons offer customer loyalty rewards where you do say 4 and get the 5th free. You just have to shop around

If your anything like my friends you probably rack up quite a bill just on product after product that doesn't work =/

I use avocado, argan, or grape seed oil personally. But they all do about the same job


----------



## zadidoll

If you notice in those pics the hair looks straight but look at the tips... frizzy still, damaged. Instead of spending so much on treatments try a kertain shampoo. Many on the market now a days that range from as little as $2.50 to $30 a bottle.


----------



## Fairest of all

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you notice in those pics the hair looks straight but look at the tips... frizzy still, damaged. Instead of spending so much on treatments try a kertain shampoo. Many on the market now a days that range from as little as $2.50 to $30 a bottle.



Suave has a whole new keratin line coming out soon. If the chi keratin didn't work for you though, odds are similar products wont be a great improvement. The frizz eaze serum is probably the next best thing to try


----------



## Pancua

What kind of water do you have? If you have hard water, that will contribute to the problem.


----------



## Beginner

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kind of water do you have? If you have hard water, that will contribute to the problem.



I have no idea.

Thanks guys, I'll try the serum then if that doesnt work then the keratin shampoo.

And if I really contine to be frustrated; then I will think about that keratin treatment. But I was already thinking about Clarosonic for pores =/. MONEYY


----------



## zadidoll

She's right about that. You could buy a shower head with a built in carbon filter, the downside is if you're use to a hand held or duo shower head then you might hate the carbon filter since it's a single, standard mount shower head. Our water is so hard that anything that's not cleaned properly will develop this orange-rusty looking water deposit because of all the iron in the water. It's pretty gross.


----------



## Slinkycats

I have thick naturally wavy hair and I don't spend a lot on hair products anymore even when I damage it. I'm sure this won't help but one thing that works for me is that I use Fructis Sleek and Smooth Conditioner and their smoothing cream. I think it weighs my hair down so that it doesn't become frizzy. Makes it very soft and shiny and manageable as well. I have very strong hair normally though. I do remember before I used a smoothing cream (I use it every time I wash my hair whether or not I blow dry it, let it air dry or straighten it with an iron); I always had frizz and static and it drove me mental. I think sometimes you can be lucky enough to find a cheaper product that works as well as the most expensive products. I've also used Fructis' type serum, its like Frizz-ease but just cheaper.

I think I pay like CAD $5 for each. I mean if the expensive products don't work, maybe its time to try a less expensive product. I am in no way condemning anyone else's suggestions. Its just a thought. Oh just like any other product, you don't want use too much at a time or it can feel greasy.


----------



## Isabelsjewely

so far no matter what I wash my hair with, it is frizzy. Be it something expensive or a cleansing conditioner. What really helps for me, is a lusterizer. Sally's has one in their ION collection that is in my book, the BEST stuff ever! The effects only last a day, and you can apply it to wet or dry hair(I do both). Serums dont work for me, shine sprays last about 10 minutes and only get the hairs on the top layer. I've used Dove's intensive frizz cream, salon selectives, Matrix, Bioloage, Paul Mitchell, etc...Only brand I have not used is Kerastase and that's b/c that stuff is mad expensive. I've used just about everything out there cream wise and ION's Lusterizer works best, at least for me.


----------



## Firefox7275

Nobody's hair is naturally frizzy, you just haven't found the right combination of techniques and products.

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curltalk/general-discussion-about-curly-hair/47609-post-your-before-after-cg-pics.html

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Curly-Girl-Handbook-Lorraine-Massey/dp/076115678X/

A keratin treatment is basically the same as chemical relaxing, it breaks down the protein bonds in the hair shaft and weakens/ damages it permanently. Flat ironing is also extremely damaging, the two together can make your hair snap off after a few treatments. Bear in mind you will have costly upkeep unless you can handle straight limp ends and frizzy roots. The fake shine comes from applying a ton of silicone oil, the hair is just as dry underneath. If a too hot a flat iron is used the hair will be permanently coated in a layer of plastic.


----------



## MyyNameIsRachel

My secret is Pro-Line Hair Food! My hair is really frizzy also, and it works great! You can get it at CVS or walgreens for under $5! My friends make fun of my because its meant for black woman...but it works!


----------



## Dee Kay

My hair has been dry and frizzy for as long as I can remember and I know it can be so frustrating. However, I have been using Pure Inecto Coconut shampoo since recently and it has really helped my hair. It's less frizzy and looks healthy.

Mod note: Link deleted, PM sent.


----------



## Frankie Stein

I reckon it's just your genetics to be honest. It's not cos you've been evil to your hair or anything cos clearly you are doing everything right in terms of taking care of it. My hair is EXACTLY the same as yours. I'm Chinese too and my hair is disgusting when air dried even after hair mask yada yada egg yolk and all. But the true beauty of my hair comes out when I blow dry it cos I think it helps to smooth out my hair cuticles making it look softer and shinier.


----------



## RoseNHerCats

Hi, I registered so I can reply to your comment. I know how frustrating it is to have hair like that. I would get teased a lot growing up because my hair was huge, poofy, and frizzy. Even my friends would make fun of my hair. Shampooing and conditioning is NOT enough. It is absolutely necessary that you apply leave-in conditioner after you wash your hair (and try to wash your hair only like 2-4 times a week; use a dry shampoo for oily roots).  There are a few products that have worked for me. Since I am on a budget (and I think you are too, based on the indication on your post), here a couple of inexpensive leave-in conditioners. Oh, and it's crucial that you get your hair thinned out regularly.

These leave-in treatments are meant to stay on your hair through styling or whatever, until your next wash and then you apply it after every wash.

Beyond the Zone's "Split Mendler" found at Sally's Beauty Supply

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Split-end-mender/SBS-140704,default,pd.html

It is marketed for split ends, but it doesn't work for that. Its purpose serves as a leave-in treatment for the whole body of the hair (except the roots, unless your roots are frizzy and dry as well). It leaves my hair so soft and manageable. If you apply too much, your hair will look greasy and weird. Through trial and error, you will learn how much product application will work for your hair. Here's a tip: Put some cream on both of your palms, place a chunk of hair between your palms, and rub your palms together a few times to apply the product on your hair. While rubbing your palms, move your hands downward to the ends of your hair. Repeat this technique all over your hair, with a big chunk of hair at a time. Remember, be gentle! This is just to distribute the cream on your hair evenly. I do this because I have very thick hair. Apply less product if your hair is thinned out and use this technique for all leave-in conditioners/serum.

Garnier Fructis Sleek &amp; Shine Leave-In Conditioning Cream

http://www.garnierusa.com/_en/_us/our_products/product-struct.aspx?tpcode=our_products%5Eprd_haircare%5Efructis%5Efructis_discover%5Efructis_sleek_shine%5Efructis_sleek_shine_rtn2&amp;prdcode=p41052

This product is a little cheaper than the Split Mendler, but easier to find because it is in drug stores too. This is a great product as well--very hydrating. Apply after you wash your hair, as usual. Same technique explained above to evenly apply it all over your hair.

The reason why I like doing that "rubbing palms together" thing to apply the product is because everytime I apply it the regular way, only the outer layer and bottom layer of my hair gets the cream on it and all the hair on the inside is untouched.

Good luck! Sorry that my reply is late. If you already found something, just consider these products as a back-up!


----------



## nomesy81

me too! my hair is so dry at the moment it's giving me allergies!! ( no joke. the fly aways tickle my nose, i sneeze etc)

mine is because i am using my hair dryer everyday... but if i don't wash my hair every day it turns into an oil slick, even though it is dry?

this really bugs me, so i wash it everyday, i used to let it dry naturally but as i put my hair up everyday ( even when i don't use a  hair dryer it makes it dry with fly aways and frizz and knots really easy, i can brush my hair wait two seconds without moving and it's knotted)

so as i was saying i used to let it dry naturally but because i put it up everyday and because my hair is so thick i was getting cradle cap.. :| i couldn't win! i can't win! lmao.......

i found the frizz ease stuff just coats my hair in oil, makes it like an oil slick ( even when using just one drop!!) and makes my head itchy and dirty feeling.

I won't have my hair short, because it knots so much and i can't get it to do what i want, it frizzes soooooooooo bad,

and i had a problem when i was younger where i would pull these frizzed bits out... eventually i had a bald spot and got teased a lot, the only thing that stopped me was to wear my hair up.

i've had my hair short, had it long, dried it naturally, used all kinds of frizz products ( creams, oils, ointments, treatments etc), cheap shampoos, expensive shampoos, there is always fly aways.

this is the driest it has ever been.

i'm thinking i need to try that keratin ( ? is that how it's spelt) shampoo... what else can i do.

I could just wash once every 2 days and use dry shampoo inbetween but i hate that stuff, it makes my head itch!

why is my hair dry, but oily?

and yes it could be my genetics, my dad has curly thick black hair and mum has light brown wavy hair ( hers is dry too but she doesn't admit this) ... but surely i wasn't the only one given a head of crap hair ???


----------



## kwal1er

use a usda organic certified product otherwise its just going to cover up the problem not solve it within.


----------



## NoInsanity

I have long, waist length, thick, curly hair and I've almost always had issues with this...I recommend to use a smoothing treatment and/or an lusterizer and distribute evenly throughout your hair. I rarely use serums for frizz, just for a tiny bit of added shine (I only use 3 drops for my hair and absolutely make sure it's distributed-a little bit goes a LONG way.) I also use leave in creams, as opposed to sprays, and make sure that I work all treatments (smoothing, lusterizers, and leave in creams) over my hands so that they end up evenly distributed throughout my hair; I pay special attention to my ends and make sure to work a little more treatment over the ends than the rest of my hair. Also, keep in mind that if you have a slight wave to your hair, it's highly unlikely that your hair is going to be extremely sleek or flat-for the most part, it takes a lot of heat to make it that way-just because that's the way your hair grows. To my knowledge, it was only in the 90's that we started to get truly good hair styling tools (ceramic was revolutionary!!!), and if you look at hair styles before that-you had to spend a lot of money for a blow out or know how to do one or have naturally straight hair to have flat hair, which is probably why the hair styles in the 80's were over the top big and the 70's looked like pretty unhealthy hair years to me.

Also, I'm totally with Zadi on the cut front-if you have split ends your hair is naturally separated and in no way uniform. I also totally agree about the girl in the keratin pictures-she looks like she needs 3-4 inches of dead hair off. Regular hair cuts definitely make for healthy hair; even if you look at the before picture, you can tell that her hair is way healthier about 5-6 inches from the root than the ends.


----------



## genesiskenia

whatever you do do NOT do a kertain treatment! Those are POISON FOR YOUR HAIR! I have thick coarse big poofy frizzy hair and the keratin treatment left it even worse. Do not put chemicals in your hair. I know youre not going to like this but cut off your hair. I guarantee you it will grow back so much better, And while short, use coconut oil, aloe vera, avocado, mayanaise and wash your hair with COLD WATER. It leaves your hair so much more calm. Whatever you do no not comb your hair while wet,  because hair is the most fragile while wet. wait till its partly dry. and braid your hair a lot after. If you are going to use hair products make sure there is no sulfate and i suggest you dont use hair products because of all the alcohol they have but if you are going to use them try to use natural organic products. and thats it. it will take a while but after trust me its all worth it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I don't think keratin treatments are as bad as the above poster is making them out to be. One of my family's good friends gets a keratin treatment done twice a year and she couldn't be happier and her hair looks GREAT!!


----------



## mimosette

Products with added  Keratin are not the same thing as going to a salon (or, God forbid, buying a home kit off of amazon) and getting a Keratin or Brazillian straightening treatment. Suave does indeed have a nice , supper low priced line of products with added keratin, which is basically a protein. It's the quick version of what you are doing with all of that egg.

   Now, too much keratin can also make your hair feel too thick,and too straw like. So you won't want to use the small bottle of leave in keratin treatment every time you wash.

I use Morrocan Argan Oil by Organix every single time I wash mine. I put about a nickle sized amount in my hand, rubs hands together,then rub it on my hair from the ends up, letting the least of it go on my scalp. I have been bleaching for over 20 years, and my hair was FRIED. With regular hair cuts (Good cust, at a good salon) , getting my hair thinned out each time, and using this argan oil, I have reached the point now that I can flat iron every day and get nice smooth hair that looks glossy. (although it;s NOT the hair shown in my profile pic, I'm actually not even blonde anymore!)

  If you must comb it when wet, get a wide, wide toothed comb with really blunt ends, and go very slowly and gently. This actually makes the application of the argan oil easier.

If you need to blow dry, try to wait until the hair has at least air dried to 50 %, then use a hair dryer that is able to shoot blasts of cool air every minute or so. This helps to smooth the cuticle and make the hair lie flatter and smoother.

  again ,about your water. If you have sulfer(sulpher) in your water, MOVE. Get OUT!   We take trips to a river cabin in the summer, and the water there is full of sulfer,called "hard" water. It makes the toilets stain reddish brown, clothes washed dull,skin feel dry, and worst of all, hair will blow up like a tumbleweed.  If you are used to your water, you won't smell it, but we go in the cabin and can smell the rotten egg smell right off. If this is you, I'd really wash the hair with jugs of bought water.

  You can probably take a vial of your water in to your school's chemistry class and get them to test it for you. At least you'd know if it was that making your hair frizzy.


----------



## marlonice50

Try wen in your hair


----------



## shine100

www.urnaturalshine.bigcartel.com You will love love love it for you hair... You will have silky, shinny, and smooth BEAUTIFUL HAIR!!!


----------



## hardystella

Nice information shared here. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kaylanicole

My hair is naturally frizzy and out of control! It always has been. For me, I have to blow dry with a round brush to get it smooth. Eufora is amazing when it comes to our hair types. The beautifying serum help moisturize and provides smoothing benefits. It also nourishes your hair with amino acids, omega fatty acids and antioxidants. A lot of drug store hair care brands are filled with plastics and cilicones that end up drying out hair in the long run. You should think about investing in quality products especially if you are unhappy with your hair.


----------



## Laura Gadsby

why are you even bothering answering if you have to ask why would you put egg in your hair...


----------



## axya

Try Neutrogena hair mask and Organix coconut leave in conditioner. I notice a huge improvement using those products; I cannot live wo them now. It really helps with split ends and frizzy hair.


----------



## shootingstar18

I'm currently using Tsubaki's new shampoo series for damaged hair!

Edit - Please no links to personal blog for promoting, thank you! - Cookie


----------



## mindcaviar

> Originally Posted by *Firefox7275* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nobody's hair is naturally frizzy, you just haven't found the right combination of techniques and products.


 *Non-African American hair (AA hair is structurally different) curly and wavy hair that is combed and brushed out will become a frizz ball. *

Never brush your hair dry! Never ever ever.  Curly or wavy hair must ALWAYS be brushed when wet, or at the very least damp. Curly hair is already naturally brittle, so brushing it while dry will only tear it up, causing frizz frizz frizz. Wet your hair and apply conditioner before you brush it out with a WIDE TOOTHED COMB. Your brushes and combs should only be made of plastic or wood. Steel-toothed combs are too harsh for curly hair and will make it frizzier, even if the hair is brushed while wet. USE A LEAVE IN CONDITIONER. ONLY STYLE YOUR HAIR WITH YOUR FINGERS. DO NOT EVER BRUSH IT-- never ever ever!!!


----------



## mindcaviar

> Originally Posted by *RoseNHerCats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shampooing and conditioning is NOT enough. It is absolutely necessary that you apply leave-in conditioner after you wash your hair (and try to wash your hair only like 2-4 times a week; use a dry shampoo for oily roots).  here a couple of inexpensive leave-in conditioners. Oh, and it's crucial that you get your hair thinned out regularly.


 If possible stop washing your hair with shampoo at all. "Wash" your hair with conditioner instead and only do this once a week if at all possible. Your hair will respond and it will feel like hair again!

Here is the curly girl hair method: 

http://www.wikihow.com/Follow-the-Curly-Girl-Method-for-Curly-Hair

My hair is wavy, too. If I use a brush or a comb my hair would frizz into a smaller version of a longer afro, and look like I had static electricity! I no longer use shampoo-- never ever. My hair is healthy and NO FRIZZ. I always use leave in conditioner just as described in this great post. It is necessary. I use it almost every day.


----------



## mindcaviar

> Originally Posted by *kwal1er* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> use a usda organic certified product otherwise its just going to cover up the problem not solve it within.


 Hair is dead and cannot be treated "from within." All hair is completely dead. There is nothing we can with any products except to smooth it or cut it off. It  doesn't matter if the treatment is chemical or "natural."


----------



## mindcaviar

> Originally Posted by *NoInsanity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I'm totally with Zadi on the cut front-if you have split ends your hair is naturally separated and in no way uniform. I also totally agree about the girl in the keratin pictures-she looks like she needs 3-4 inches of dead hair off. Regular hair cuts definitely make for healthy hair; even if you look at the before picture, you can tell that her hair is way healthier about 5-6 inches from the root than the ends.


 Yes, the bottom of her hair is just destroyed and will never be totally smooth. Snip Snip!


----------



## mindcaviar

> Originally Posted by *marlonice50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Try wen in your hair


 I agree! This is "washing" with conditioner, too. Wen is a good system but it is very expensive. There are cheaper alternatives that work just as well: 

http://www.lorealparisusa.com/en/Brands/Hair-Care-Styling/EverCreme.aspx?cid=lorus_rm_Google_Haircare+B+Evercreme_Evercreme&amp;gclid=CKPU2Iiv_rcCFWNp7Aodpx0ACw

No sulfates = no suds and non-drying.


----------



## Xonabila

Try dove intensive treatment for damage hair, its a great conditioner


----------



## Honey CloudsSPA

First let me start here! Being in this industry for ten years there is NOTHING wrong with blowdryers, curling irons, etc ..

You need a good serum like Davines Momo Fluid its an anti frizz solution that works absolute wonders on the hair followed by davines Oi! This will create shine without super oily hair later.

Honey Clouds


----------



## Girlyworld

I had the same problem. My solution is do not I say do not put any type of conditioner in your hair. it just contributes to the frizzy problem. Just wash your hair with a clarifying shampoo and no conditioner. then towel dry hair and apply fizz serum and shine spray and a pea size amount of some kind of cream styler and voila. Let hair dry naturally or blow dry, then let it be or straighten. every once in a while if you do need to conditioner your hair then apply a little tiny amount on the ends only.


----------



## tochme

Hey,

I can understand your pain. I've had hair like since 5th grade. My hair use to be soft, smooth and wave but not it's really thick, frizzy and poofy.

All I can say is, try your best not to put chemicals in your hair. One of the reasons your hair is probably like that is you were using chemicals for your hair but then suddenly stops. Thus, your hair has become like so.

I suggest cutting it a little past shoulder length, so you can put it up, and get it thinned out every 2-3 months or so.

Another thing is, try natural treatments. Egg whites, olive oil, and avocados are good choices. I use olive oil. If you're wondering how I use it, I shampoo my hair while in the shower and rinse it out well(I use L'Oreal Advance Haircare- Smooth Intense). Then I apply the olive to the ENDS of my hair. Do not get it near your roots because then your hair will appear oily and greasy. 

I then leave it in for a while and do whatever in the shower, rinse it out as well as I can, and then condition. If there's a little left and you can't wash it out, that's fine.

DO NOT blow dry or flat iron, etc. Don't apply heat to your hair. If you're in a hurry, use a comb and blow dry downwards. Don't get the heat too close to your hair.

Here are some other tips:

1) Don't use a brush, it'll make your hair more poofy

2) When combing your hair, start from the bottom and then start making your way up. Just combing from the top, down isn't good for your hair.

2) Don't wash your hair too much. Limit it to at least every other day.

4) Let your hair down at home. Your hair needs to rest and having it up all the time will slow down it's growth rate.

5) Remember, no heat, no chemicals.

And don't worry how people think of you. If you're conscious, just put your hair up when you go out. Don't straighten it because you have no idea how much that hurts your hair.

Sincerely, someone that understands. c: 

P.S. It'll take time but I promise you, it will be worth it.


----------



## Stacy Edwards

It could do with diet... hormones... maybe the shampoo and conditioner your using... try a sulfate free shampoo and conditioner and use a leave in hair conditioner... give it a full 2 weeks to see a difference. Try to eat more omega and vitamin e and fresh foods good for your body. :yesss:


----------



## Sarah Boxer

I have thin fine hair, and I have tried everything under the sun to control my frizz!  My hair always looks good, but it just takes forever to get it smooth and shiny.........until I started using the Shielo Leave in Protectant.  I use this product when my hair is still wet.  WORKS WONDERS ON FRIZZ!!  And since my hair is so fine and thin, I have to be very careful with using products that they don't weight my hair down, AND THIS PRODUCT DOES NOT WEIGH DOWN FINE/THIN HAIR!  It is WONDERFUL.  So if you're the least big skeptical, DON'T BE, GO BUY IT AND SEE FOR YOURSELF!  You will be glad you did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lin1018

Beginner said:


> ^Egg helps with protein, moisture ,etc.
> 
> And I just got a trim a week ago : (. Its been like this as long as I could remember. My hairs straight, but a bit wavy too. Also, I have thick hair, which is odd for my ethnicity (chinese). When I go get a hair cut they always comment on how much hair I have haha.


I have coarse, straight Asian hair, my mum was Chinese but my dad was half Japanese and half Anglo-Indian.   I use a fantastic product - Pro Naturals Hair Repair System.   My daughter has curly hair and because she swims and sails a great deal she needed something that would stop her hair from frizzing.   She tried mine when she was home last and now she is addicted to it as well.   My son just uses the Moroccan Argan oil leave in conditioner.  Look for it on the website and see for yourself.


----------

